# zapata de hormigón



## bmcranes

zapata de hormigon

version empotrada y trepadora en zapata de hormigon


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, bmcranes.

¿Cuál es tu pregunta?  Debes explicarnos también el contexto y darnos una oración completa como ejemplo del uso de esta frase.

Gracias.


----------



## bmcranes

bmcranes said:


> zapata de hormigon
> 
> version empotrada y trepadora en zapata de hormigon


 
me refiero a empotrar un pie de empotramiento en una zapata de hormigon en un edificio


----------



## chilangamiss

Este hilo puede serte de utilidad:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=57914


----------



## wanpi

Zapata de hormigon es: Concrete brake shoe.

Saludos.


----------



## Der Kaiser

Debo decir categoricamente que NO es "concrete brake shoe", esto sería el uso en el contexto de coches. 

Lo que me suena más sería "shallow foundation". Una zapata es un tipo de cimentación de poca profundidad, que no emplea pilotes ni otros métodos de refuerzo geotécnico. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shallow_foundation

Soy estudiante de Ingeniería de Caminos Canales y Puertos pasando un año de intercambio en españa, y he visto esta palabra bastante.


----------



## BPG

"Shallow foundation" se podría traducir por "cimentación superficial", que es un término mas genérico que "zapata".

Zapata se traduce por "footing", 

"spread footing" - zapata aislada
"continuous spread footing" - Zapata contínua

Por tanto, zapata de hormigón = concrete footing


----------



## aurilla

zapata / cimiento de hormigón = concrete foundation


----------



## Vell Bruixot

wanpi said:


> Zapata de hormigon es: Concrete brake shoe.
> 
> Saludos.



Genial.  Me reí.

Pero en los EEUU sería "concrete footer"  o "concrete footing" como en la fotito.


----------



## triskelia

_los concrete brake shoes no me hacen reir - los usan los mafiosos, Vell Bruixot - sí, footings es la palabra correcta_


----------



## Vell Bruixot

triskelia said:


> _los concrete brake shoes no me hacen reir - los usan los mafiosos, Vell Bruixot - sí, footings es la palabra correcta_



The issue of "concrete shoes" is only a figure of speech, an urban legend, since there is no evidence of such things ever having been employed by the mafioso.  And concrete *brake* shoes?  That is not even part of the urban legend, and in any event is simply absurd. 

saludos y que no duermas con los peces


----------



## rchamero

Creo haber encontrado la respuesta definitiva.

http://www.raisedfloorlivingpro.com/index.shtml#

Ahi viene un dibujo que todo lo aclara.


----------



## Sethi I

Yo siempre he puesto _Grouting Shoe _para definir cualquier zapata de hormigón independiente de la estructura global.
See you


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Sethi I said:


> Yo siempre he puesto _Grouting Shoe _para definir cualquier zapata de hormigón independiente de la estructura global.
> See you




"Grouting shoe"  is not an expression used in English in North America to describe a foundation footing.  A zapata is a* footing*,  as noted earlier. 

Cimentaciones por Zapatas | Construpedia, enciclopedia construcción


----------

